# Archers Beware!!!! Don't get Ripped Off!!!!!!



## Lomturner (Feb 5, 2014)

*My M&M Outdoors experience. please read and learn from my mistake!!*
Got my PSE bow madness restrung at M&M outdoors.. string cost $60 and he charged me $75 to put it on & "tune" as he calls it!!!!! My first time replacing string so i'm new to this whole thing. After some research i realized that thats probably the highest price in the country to restring a bow!!!!! 
That's not all either,. keep reading
Then i wanted to replace my Whisker Bisquit as mine was getting pretty beat up.. He talks me into a $60 dollar arrow rest called (Halo G5). He Said its the "best there is out there". He takes my bisquit and puts on the G5 Halo, takes him 5 mins max. When i see reciept he charged me another $25 for a retune (aka to put the rest on)!!!! I asked "why this "retune" charge when i just paid you $75 for a tune days ago? He didn't budge at all on that.

To say the least this rest is terrible. Loud, plastic, arrow pops out on average 3-4 times while in stand, and fletchings hit the fingers that hold arrow in place and throw arrows pretty erratically at times.

He wanted my Bisquit so i sold it to him for $10. Fair huh? He was happy.

A couple days later after my new rest failed me multiple times in stand i decide to return it and go back to the bisquit. I head to MM Outdoors. Told him about my problems with the rest and that id like to return it and buy back my whisker Bisquit, and buy the replacement whiskers, Which he didnt have.

He said "How much do you think i'm going to charge you for the bisquit? And how much do you think i'm going to give you for a used Halo?

I said "I'm hopeing you'll refund the halo as its 3 days old and ill give you $10 for the bisquit, which i sold it to you for.

He laughs and says "no no no!!! i wouldnt sell that bisquit for less than $40!!!"
Then moaned and groaned for at least 10 mins about refunding the halo. After some serious prying he finally agreed to it because all the other stores around the area would without hesitation. After some time i finally talked him down to $20 dollars to buy back my bisquit i sold him for $10 just days prior!!!! wow 

he takes the halo puts on the bisquit. 3 mins..

I gave him $20 said "thanks", and got outta there quickly as possible.

*Then i realized I forgot to get the refund money for the HALO when i left there!!!! OOOHHH NO!!!!*

I went back first thing the next morning and asked him for the $60 refund on the halo. He looks at me and says, "I'm not going to give you $60 for a used Halo????"
lol, he agreed to refund it yesterday because all the other shops in the area would also do this with no problem. 

At this point i was at my whitts end and said fine just give me my halo back and ill leave.

*He then says "Actually i thought it was a fair trade". !!!!!! *

i say enough is enough man, and called police.

They came, he told them we agreed to an even trade. *TOTAL LIE*
They tell me 
*"Your getting screwed here, he's not budging, there's nothing we can do for you, this is BAD BUSINESS on his part" we suggest you take him to civil court!!!!!!!!*

He kept my Halo i paid $60 for and refused to give it back even when police tried for me.

Never ever ever go to M$M Outdoors.


----------



## Lomturner (Feb 5, 2014)

1. Dont do business with MM outdoors!!!!!!!! My review on them. 
2. Whisker Bisquit is awesome!!! Highly recommended Great rest
3. Don't like G5 Halo arrow rest at all!!! Read top post for my review on halo. 

Killed 3 birds with one stone on that last post!. lol
sorry for running on fellas but we need to look after each other on these forums, Thats why they're here!!!! Love this forum by the way. Good Job Michigan Sportsman Forum!!!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd pay the $45 or whatever to file in small claims court just to haul his butt in there. If he didn't show, I'd begin collection efforts after a default judgement. If he did show, might win, might not, but law is typically on the side of the consumer, however, it's just his word versus yours. Still, win or lose, I'd file just to slam home my point...and make it public like you already have. 

If what you say is all true (there are two sides to every story), that is a horrible business.


----------



## Lomturner (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for advise! I am thinking same thing.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I was planning on going there Monday. Just changed my mind. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

After reading this I wouldn't go there either. If he deals like that he isn't going to be in business or good health for very long .IMO.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It sounds like you are not the only one that has had problems:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435741


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

What a shame, for the simple reason, this guy is a fellow archer, and sounds like he bent you over. I wonder how he likes this kind of service with people he has to deal with; Their business will not last too long, word of mouth can be very powerful, sorry for your experience


----------



## Lomturner (Feb 5, 2014)

smart choice!!! Go to mjc at 15 mile and Hayes. I took my bow there and it was all out of whack!!!! They fixed it lined up my cams for 10$. Awesome!! Thanks mjc


----------



## ghostdog524 (Nov 29, 2006)

Known of that business for years and he has CONSTANTLY moved locations! Hmm makes you wonder why. My kid bought a used Bear Compound from him a few years back and I always felt we were getting scammed just didn't know no better. He sold me a used whisker biscuit which I thought was a good deal until I researched prices. Hard to find good bow techs anymore... good honest ones. I try to do most of my own work now on add on parts but strings, cams and cables just ain't my bag. My buddy changed out his string on his vintage archaic bow in the field at bow camp, what ever happened to that concept!?!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

If you paid with a credit card dispute the charges...


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Where is this M&M at I want to make sure I stay away from there. I am in the market for gear, cross bow, compound both full set UPS arrows rest's ect for both ...


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Far away from you. Over by Lk St Clair


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

Next time go to wild hog archey in belleville Michigan great guy !


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

becareful of slander on here..........just sayin..


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah. That guys a joke. Very surprised he is still in business


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My local shop (Kruizenga's) would never charge to install accessories that you buy from them. Maybe a little for a full tune if you walked off the street without buying anything.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up---will never go there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A number of years ago I call to see if the had some reel parts in stock. (Abu reel pawls, standard maintenance item) They said they did and quoted me a price. One of my guys was going by there on his way to a delivery on Harsens Island so I had him stop in to pick them up. Price was more than double what I had been quoted (and much higher than I could have gotten them mail order even with freight). I told my driver to tell him what I had been quoted. His response? "Well that was the price this morning, not now." Never have been back there, never will go back unless there is a change of ownership.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is why I deal with drew Streeter of Streeter custom archery, always fair, always honest, always delivers. He's local in Shelby township. Sorry to hear about your unfortunate experience.


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

KalamazooKid said:


> My local shop (Kruizenga's) would never charge to install accessories that you buy from them. Maybe a little for a full tune if you walked off the street without buying anything.


yep....good guys there.
it's where i go and Ted Brooks.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Where is M & M at now. Used to be close to down town new baltimore in a small plaza And prior to that.Used to be in a pretty good sized bldg. on 23 mile ,east of I-94 . I go to MJC on 15 mile or the one on rochester rd.


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow...my buddy goes to spot archery in holly and couldn't be happier with their CS and prices.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> It sounds like you are not the only one that has had problems:
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435741


Surprised he is still in business


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

BASEK2 said:


> Wow...my buddy goes to spot archery in holly and couldn't be happier with their CS and prices.


I have a friend who bought his Hoyt Charger there and said the same thing. He wouldn't steer me wrong, I will have to stop in there sometime.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> It sounds like you are not the only one that has had problems:
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435741


 The OP could have saved himself the headaches, time & money had he done a simple search on these forums.

That's what it's there for..


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your bad experience. Being a shop owner myself, that is horrible business practice. I want to see people happy and I bend over backwards for people. Not the other way around. Shops like this pop up from time to time and usually don't last but a few years. This is not the first time I have heard of experiences like this from them. I have customers that live 2 miles from that shop and drive to me for that very same reason. Hopefully you can get it all figured out and it doesn't delay to much of your deer season. I hate hearing of service like this.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

This doesnt suprise me. Again, I'm not sure how this guy is still in business....

Update since I wrote that review: My bow still shoots great and have taken 4 deer since MJC worked on it and boy - those cables etc... M&M wanted to replace are still flinging arrows 

For those who dont know where he is located, he's in Chesterfield just off Jefferson in between cotton and 23 mile on the lake side. 

Cant miss his building - usually zero cars in his parking lot


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Frogpoopin said:


> Where is this M&M at I want to make sure I stay away from there. I am in the market for gear, cross bow, compound both full set UPS arrows rest's ect for both ...



If your in SW Michigan look into Long Range archery in Holland. They always treat me well when I go to have things done or buy items. Friendly personable people imo. 

They are located off James street West of US 31 on the street just past the gas station? Not sure of the street they are on but you can't miss it once you turn on the side street.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

There is also a new shop in Marysville called Hunters, Anglers, and Archers they were very nice and the prices seemed very reasonable. I will be attending their 3D league after deer season ends in January.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

smoke said:


> If your in SW Michigan look into Long Range archery in Holland. They always treat me well when I go to have things done or buy items. Friendly personable people imo.
> 
> They are located off James street West of US 31 on the street just past the gas station? Not sure of the street they are on but you can't miss it once you turn on the side street.


They are in New Baltimore? I think they moved their shop to downtown.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

d rek. I came across what I would call a hip mounted quiver for I'm guessing target / 3d shooting. I have no use for it. If I post all the info about it, do you think anyone would be interested in it. Or does everyone usually buy all new. Just askin, cause this is just sitting on the shelf.
Thanks;


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

JPK said:


> d rek. I came across what I would call a hip mounted quiver for I'm guessing target / 3d shooting. I have no use for it. If I post all the info about it, do you think anyone would be interested in it. Or does everyone usually buy all new. Just askin, cause this is just sitting on the shelf.
> Thanks;


I haven't any success selling anything on the classifieds on this site... BUT i have bought a few things from other people selling stuff on here.

I've had better luck on craigslist selling stuff like that. 

Actually, i'd be interested in that hip mounted quiver. It's great when you're tuning or just target shooting with field tips and you don't want to have to re-rack to your quiver each time. Send me a PM with a few pictures and a price and we'll go from there.


----------



## JPK (Aug 11, 2014)

Roger That. I'll pull it out and get all info.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow, what a tool..........


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Lomturner - I have been treated fairly at Selfrige Sport and Tackle on Jefferson at M-59. 
<----<<<


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

d_rek said:


> There is also a new shop in Marysville called Hunters, Anglers, and Archers they were very nice and the prices seemed very reasonable. I will be attending their 3D league after deer season ends in January.


Could you please tell me where this shop is located in Marysville. I live two miles from there and drive through there almost every day and haven't noticed it. Thanks


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Falk said:


> Could you please tell me where this shop is located in Marysville. I live two miles from there and drive through there almost every day and haven't noticed it. Thanks


It's on the south side of Gratiot, just east of Huron Blvd. in the strip mall, adjacent to the bank that's there (I think it's a Chase). 

The address is: 

2301 Gratiot Blvd., Suite C, Marysville, MI


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Justified sour grapes!!!!


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like these are all "personal opinions" so you can't get in trouble for speaking your mind!

Amazing how a guy like this stays in business! I agree, take him to court. At least he will have to take time out of HIS day to deal with it.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

d_rek said:


> There is also a new shop in Marysville called Hunters, Anglers, and Archers they were very nice and the prices seemed very reasonable. I will be attending their 3D league after deer season ends in January.


Stopped in once to look around at the new " toy store" in town! Nice people!

Thinking about joining the league also, hope to meet you up there sometime.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

